# Lumpy's Apple Fritter



## LGND (Aug 14, 2020)

Haven't seen any dedicated threads for the clone only version of this strain and it's becoming readily available thanks to IG, Strainly and various clone dealers so I thought might as well have a thread about growing it. I'll be interested to see who else is growing it and how it turns out for them. I'll post my experience and report once it's completed.

Currently on day 56 of flower. I plan on bringing it to week 9 but may bring it longer depending on how the fade goes. The buds are dense and the nose bangs. Smell is hard to describe but when taking a whiff you just make that "whoa that smells dank" face. I'm really impressed with the bud structure considering it's a cookie cross. I feel like I see some slight signs of the sour diesel that's it in. Picture of it below is during week 7 but will update once it's closer to finish. If you're currently growing Lumpy's Apple Fritter post your experience with it!


----------



## Zipz55 (Aug 14, 2020)

any herm issues with the cut?


----------



## LGND (Aug 14, 2020)

No I haven't found any. I've ran cookie crosses before where the lower parts that don't get much light will throw nanners but I did lollipop this plant so all node sites got a good amount of light this run.


----------



## LGND (Aug 20, 2020)

Had to bring the Apple Fritter down at week 9 but it could have gone to week 10 seems like. Really nice colors and frost coverage. Nugs are hard as a rock as well. I'll post a smoke report in a week or so when the buds are dry along with some shots.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 20, 2020)

is it worth the $1k people are asking on strainly?


----------



## EricHansen (Aug 20, 2020)

That stuff looks really nice, does it have an apple smell to it? I would clone it and re-veg it if i were you. I heard this strain sells for up to $1.5k?


----------



## tkufoS (Aug 20, 2020)

I just saw them for $400 + $30 s&h ..does it smell like apples?


----------



## LGND (Aug 20, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> is it worth the $1k people are asking on strainly?


I'll be sure to let you know once it's dry and I smoke it. 



EricHansen said:


> That stuff looks really nice, does it have an apple smell to it? I would clone it and re-veg it if i were you. I heard this strain sells for up to $1.5k?


No real apple smell yet but will have a better sense once it's cured. I have clones of it just in case it's fire, which I hope it is .


----------



## predd (Aug 20, 2020)

Mama Funk has this cut now......GG on those crazy prices now


----------



## LGND (Aug 21, 2020)

predd said:


> Mama Funk has this cut now......GG on those crazy prices now


I think this is a good thing in the long run. I'll also be offering clones up on strainly in two weeks or so.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 21, 2020)

LGND said:


> Haven't seen any dedicated threads for the clone only version of this strain and it's becoming readily available thanks to IG, Strainly and various clone dealers so I thought might as well have a thread about growing it. I'll be interested to see who else is growing it and how it turns out for them. I'll post my experience and report once it's completed.
> 
> Currently on day 56 of flower. I plan on bringing it to week 9 but may bring it longer depending on how the fade goes. The buds are dense and the nose bangs. Smell is hard to describe but when taking a whiff you just make that "whoa that smells dank" face. I'm really impressed with the bud structure considering it's a cookie cross. I feel like I see some slight signs of the sour diesel that's it in. Picture of it below is during week 7 but will update once it's closer to finish. If you're currently growing Lumpy's Apple Fritter post your experience with it!


I'm curious where you got your cut from. It doesnt look as frosty as the pics I've seen of it growing.

__
http://instagr.am/p/B_iavvNgqwU/


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 21, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I'm curious where you got your cut from. It doesnt look as frosty as the pics I've seen of it growing.
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B_iavvNgqwU/


theres no doubt a ton of fakes going around


----------



## nc208 (Aug 21, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> theres no doubt a ton of fakes going around


Yeah, I've been burned before trying to get gg4 and lots of nice plants that were supposedly it but if you try the real deal then you know. Too many crooks trying to make a simple buck out there.


----------



## LGND (Aug 22, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I'm curious where you got your cut from. It doesnt look as frosty as the pics I've seen of it growing.
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B_iavvNgqwU/


This is the same cut that Mainley offers on Strainly. I agree it doesn't look as frosty as that picture. I'm hoping other people who have a cut of apple fritter will chime in so we can compare. I agree, there are tons of fakes going around and I got burned from other clone dealers as well. I'll be putting up some dried bud shots in a few days so we can compare to some other online pictures. Next run I do of it I'll bring it to week 10 to see how the colors look.


----------



## genuity (Aug 22, 2020)

I'm not sur3 about the cut.. but if you took pics in better lighting,she would look way more frosty.. it's all about the lighting.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 22, 2020)

The leaf structure in lumpy’s pics look shorter and rounder compared to yours that look longer and more narrow. [ATTACH


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Aug 22, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> The leaf structure in lumpy’s pics look shorter and rounder compared to yours that look longer and more narrow.


Could be a few reasons for that.. Lumpys picture has obviously had the large fans removed, all breeders do that for pictures. Lumpys pic is also further along in bloom, the longer you bloom the more those fans are gonna curl..


----------



## tko2184 (Oct 11, 2020)

I’m going to be honest when I looked at the post I was like wow nice bud but doesn’t look anything like mine, thought that I had got. Jibbed. That being said I know an owner of a let’s say store that deals w reps etc all I’ve the place and I myself did some favors for this said person let me buy off them in process this cut it’s hella reliable imo and this is what I have so far week 7 day 47 this wasn’t a perfect grow or dialed in grow by fats I made clones and to get a feel theee then in w a tent run I battled spider mites but it wasn’t heavy as well ( just being transparent) but my cut look like a lot of official others I’v me seen
pics are of what was going to be mother but decided to just run as stated could have dialed in temps lighting and a few others also thing spider mite hit yield in union w defoliation late and still this thing is throwing hella tops thick dense smelly. Nugs from the beginning they smelled of apple almost cinnamon to me underton of like cider vinegar and just kept getting more appley it’s describable but not at same time so here I am putting myself out there
And yes typo could have probably done better w this than I did I have a whole run coming and am still waiting for the finish on these


----------



## tko2184 (Oct 13, 2020)

Lol I didn’t know all the like were equivalent to a confirmation as I sat down to make this post I was going to make a post but looking back I looked at lumpys and yea I’m on par I’m only concerned w coloring not being dialed in and not being able to take temps were I want to didn’t have me concerned but oh yea I’m sooooo anxious to harves the smells being thrwn off are crazy dare I say leaf rub is Apple Jacks cinnamon lol gonna take her a full 9


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 14, 2020)

LGND said:


> This is the same cut that Mainley offers on Strainly. I agree it doesn't look as frosty as that picture. I'm hoping other people who have a cut of apple fritter will chime in so we can compare. I agree, there are tons of fakes going around and I got burned from other clone dealers as well. I'll be putting up some dried bud shots in a few days so we can compare to some other online pictures. Next run I do of it I'll bring it to week 10 to see how the colors look.


If it's from Mainly it's Real facts.


----------



## LGND (Oct 14, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> If it's from Mainly it's Real facts.


I totally trust Mainly. I got the OGKB2.1 and Tropicana Cherry cut from him and they were both legit as well. I'll be finishing up another run of the fritter in about 6 weeks. I think I'll be able to dial her in more this run as well. I'll share shots of it once close to completion.


----------



## tko2184 (Oct 14, 2020)

LGND said:


> I totally trust Mainly. I got the OGKB2.1 and Tropicana Cherry cut from him and they were both legit as well. I'll be finishing up another run of the fritter in about 6 weeks. I think I'll be able to dial her in more this run as well. I'll share shots of it once close to completion.


Tropicana banana is something I check as well tiki madman bred that one


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 14, 2020)

LGND said:


> I totally trust Mainly. I got the OGKB2.1 and Tropicana Cherry cut from him and they were both legit as well. I'll be finishing up another run of the fritter in about 6 weeks. I think I'll be able to dial her in more this run as well. I'll share shots of it once close to completion.


Like i said before if you got it from Chad/Mainly it's 100% legit .


----------



## dannyboy6 (Oct 15, 2020)

So are people going nuts over this simply because of the smell ?


----------



## LGND (Oct 15, 2020)

dannyboy6 said:


> So are people going nuts over this simply because of the smell ?


For me personally this plant checks a lot of boxes and I'll be keeping her in the rotation. Veg's quick, yields really well, nugs are dense and frosted, great smell, high is wonderful, and it was easy to trim. The high for me puts me into a nice relaxed mood where I can do my evening gardening and feel connected with the plants but not feel sleepy and that's what I personally look for.


----------



## tko2184 (Oct 15, 2020)

I concur w @LGND I blown away by the amount of tops on this plants I mean quality tops and well as how quick it grows .........


----------



## Muad' Dib (Oct 19, 2020)

Very interesting thread... Following it.

Greets


----------



## true_remedyz (Nov 10, 2020)

Hey Guys,
The Lumpy's Apple fritter key traits/expressions that I think I have nailed down are....Red leaf stems. Very deep, highly Serrated leaf structure with instances of double serration (crocodile type), flattened tailing leaflets, and Red Leaf centers. These are observations I have notice from browsing internet photos and from other source. Can any else confirm these expressions as traits for A. Fritter? 

All the photos in this thread look great, does anyone have any early Veg shots?
I have what I hope is Apple Fritter and I will post photos soon, as she is currently a small rooted clone.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 10, 2020)

Lumpys apple fritter is a very nice cut. That said is it worth the price tag?? I'd say so, but it's up to you and how you grow and also how dialed in you are. I also don't think lumpys apple fritter cuts will demand a high price much longer considering a lot of cuts have somehow gotten backdoored or given to trusted people who sold cuts or traded with someone who planned on selling the cuts. If you know where to look, lumps applefritter is a easily accessible cut, with more and more people buying ap frit cuts thru online via Instagram etc. the price of it will definitely go down seeing as the more of it out there, the more the strain will lose its exclusivity. More and more homegrowers/basement tent growers have aquired and sell it on Instagram themselves. 
Some people talk about the apple fritter hermn and I believe it can if stressed out but also think hearing about herms with this strain has more to do with apple fritter hybrids/crosses seed packs. It is a strain that jumped upon the hype train this past year and then what do you know >breeders were dusting their apple fritter cuts with whatever males they were using, some definitely not testing. That's why we've seen some reports of herms with apple fritter and I myself think it definitely has more to do with apple fritter crossed seed packs.


----------



## oswizzle (Nov 10, 2020)

Does the smell translate into taste? It looks pretty but Ive yet to see anyone say how insane its flavor is


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 10, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Does the smell translate into taste? It looks pretty but Ive yet to see anyone say how insane its flavor is


It's their smell and taste but it's not like i just put a sour apple jolly rancher in my mouth that is for sure.


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 10, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> It's their smell and taste but it's not like i just put a sour apple jolly rancher in my mouth that is for sure.


More like the smell of whole granny smith with the peel on it still you can faintly smell it but not like after you peel it or bite into it . But that just my 2 cents others may tell you different and hey what do i know anyways .


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 10, 2020)

true_remedyz said:


> Hey Guys,
> The Lumpy's Apple fritter key traits/expressions that I think I have nailed down are....Red leaf stems. Very deep, highly Serrated leaf structure with instances of double serration (crocodile type), flattened tailing leaflets, and Red Leaf centers. These are observations I have notice from browsing internet photos and from other source. Can any else confirm these expressions as traits for A. Fritter?
> 
> All the photos in this thread look great, does anyone have any early Veg shots?
> I have what I hope is Apple Fritter and I will post photos soon, as she is currently a small rooted clone.


Shouldn't have to hope if you have a cut boss and with the price tag on that cut x10 If you have to question if you have a legit cut it's time to find a new clone dealer .


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 10, 2020)

Lumpy has said numerous times that he has not given out his cut to clone sellers. He has basically said if you have it, you got it from him. Somehow everyone has this cut?


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 10, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> Lumpy has said numerous times that he has not given out his cut to clone sellers. He has basically said if you have it, you got it from him. Somehow everyone has this cut?


Some times things fall into boxes sometimes that shouldn't if you catch my drift .


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 11, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Some times things fall into boxes sometimes that shouldn't if you catch my drift .


I know that happens, but there’s more fakes then real out there. It’s like eventually the fake becomes the real.


----------



## true_remedyz (Nov 11, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> Lumpy has said numerous times that he has not given out his cut to clone sellers. He has basically said if you have it, you got it from him. Somehow everyone has this cut?


After reading through comments from Lumpy... It has gotten to clone dealers, at varying costs and varying generation clones available through IG easy. I assume i have 3rd or 4th gen clone, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## true_remedyz (Nov 11, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Shouldn't have to hope if you have a cut boss and with the price tag on that cut x10 If you have to question if you have a legit cut it's time to find a new clone dealer .


Didnt have to pay alot my G, but thanks lol.


----------



## true_remedyz (Nov 11, 2020)

Sooo, no one has any ideas of "KEY" Veg traits/expressions/Identifiers for Apple Fritter??????


----------



## true_remedyz (Nov 11, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> I know that happens, but there’s more fakes then real out there. It’s like eventually the fake becomes the real.


Word, and something interesting I just figuered out is the Reckless rainbow is the Sister to Apple Fritter. This is from Lumpy posts paraphrased, "Apple Fritter originally came from 4 seeds, two keepers, two tossed, Pheno #1 Apple Fritter, And Pheno #2 Reckless Rainbow." Both being from the same F1 seed stock. Also Lumpy's Ben "N" Berrys is Apple Fritter X Reckless Rainbow, So is that an F2?


----------



## eastcoastled (Nov 11, 2020)

true_remedyz said:


> After reading through comments from Lumpy... It has gotten to clone dealers, at varying costs and varying generation clones available through IG easy. I assume i have 3rd or 4th gen clone, but I don't know for sure.


Yeah, he Said it’s out there for sure... .but the people who Were gifted the cut from lumpy: their plants look just like his. The others I have seen that were purchased, not so much.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 11, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> Lumpy has said numerous times that he has not given out his cut to clone sellers. He has basically said if you have it, you got it from him. Somehow everyone has this cut?


Yes dude lumpy has said that but you don't think cuts he gave a trusted friend or someone in his crew didnt take a cuts for themselves and those cuts made it to other people? There is with out a doubt lumpys apple fritter cuts around. I can get a legit verified cut to me in about 1 days time for $1k. Price might have went down, I'll check


----------



## oswizzle (Nov 11, 2020)

Lumpy was selling alot of units of AF out the back door almost 2 years ago at his Legal ops... I know dudes who bought these units and bragged about the dozen or so seeds they'd find in each unit.... There were so many S1's of AF out there b4 the breeders got their hands on it


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 11, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Lumpy was selling alot of units of AF out the back door almost 2 years ago at his Legal ops... I know dudes who bought these units and bragged about the dozen or so seeds they'd find in each unit.... There were so many S1's of AF out there b4 the breeders got their hands on it


Ya that what I'm saying, there's alot of apple fritter cuts around these days, at the moment I myself would not pay the hefty price tag for a cut because I don't think that cut is that worth it.


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 11, 2020)

I have the real Sour Apple Jolly Rancher flav so Lump can keep his granny smith just saying


----------



## true_remedyz (Nov 11, 2020)

LGND said:


> Haven't seen any dedicated threads for the clone only version of this strain and it's becoming readily available thanks to IG, Strainly and various clone dealers so I thought might as well have a thread about growing it. I'll be interested to see who else is growing it and how it turns out for them. I'll post my experience and report once it's completed.
> 
> Currently on day 56 of flower. I plan on bringing it to week 9 but may bring it longer depending on how the fade goes. The buds are dense and the nose bangs. Smell is hard to describe but when taking a whiff you just make that "whoa that smells dank" face. I'm really impressed with the bud structure considering it's a cookie cross. I feel like I see some slight signs of the sour diesel that's it in. Picture of it below is during week 7 but will update once it's closer to finish. If you're currently growing Lumpy's Apple Fritter post your experience with it!


do you have any Veg photos of her, or clone stage?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 11, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> I have the real Sour Apple Jolly Rancher flav so Lump can keep his granny smith just saying


Thats what i thought when I heard granny Smith flavor. That isn't even a good apple. Now if it was fuji or red delicious then maybe...


----------



## DtsHs (Nov 12, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Thats what i thought when I heard granny Smith flavor. That isn't even a good apple. Now if it was fuji or red delicious then maybe...


Agreed, Granny Smith really isn't that great. Fuji is good though. You should try some of the newer varieties of apples, Honey Crisp or depending on where you're located Snap Dragon or Sweet Tango. If they can get some of those apple terps, people would be spending even more on that clone.


----------



## tko2184 (Nov 15, 2020)

Closet shot I had


----------



## true_remedyz (Nov 20, 2020)

tko2184 said:


> View attachment 4742940
> Closet shot I had


Can you take a top down of this beauty?


----------



## tko2184 (Nov 20, 2020)

true_remedyz said:


> Can you take a top down of this beauty?


No have one in veg 6 in flower l, just feeling bad bc I should’ve monocrooped this on a horrible run she threw lots tops big ones now she’s in. Better environment bt she’s doing awesome things this time however to get her in the tent I hdidnt have opp to top correctly I’ll shoot pics when I get home


----------



## true_remedyz (Nov 20, 2020)

tko2184 said:


> No have one in veg 6 in flower l, just feeling bad bc I should’ve monocrooped this on a horrible run she threw lots tops big ones now she’s in. Better environment bt she’s doing awesome things this time however to get her in the tent I hdidnt have opp to top correctly I’ll shoot pics when I get home


For sure, here are my girls.  Love the Serration!!!!


----------



## tko2184 (Nov 20, 2020)

Yea I’m home now got to go grab and water these babies I have a mixtur going idk y!?... well I do i wanted to taste it all lol the tiki rain and the grape ape stole my entire show though


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 20, 2020)

tko2184 said:


> Yea I’m home now got to go grab and water these babies I have a mixtur going idk y!?... well I do i wanted to taste it all lol the tiki rain and the grape ape stole my entire show thoughView attachment 4747704


I'd probably like the tiki rain over apple fritter to be honest with you, the ap frit looks great though.


----------



## tko2184 (Nov 20, 2020)

@Dividedsky you really know your shit, wasn’t expecting much from it due to the candy rain gens and that whole debacle or whatever but grabbed that along w grape ape and Tropicana banana and of them all the tiki rain has all the buttons frfr haven’t smoked it but it throws and stacks hard and reeks but terrors down of that and the fritters though it is a close call bc real fritters and not the s1 etc taste and smells just as unique to me it’s got every bix bc that bitch pardon French throws weight and grows like a beast gonna run a whole one of them both next @true_remedyz these better pics I’m home now lol


----------



## LGND (Nov 22, 2020)

Just finished my second run with her and I feel like I got her dialed in compared to the first run. Below are my notes for anyone that has her and is growing in a similar situation.


Vegged for two months and topped three times
When put into flower used bamboo stakes to open her
Lollipopped for airflow and to send energy to upper buds
Grown in coco using general hydroponics. Ratios below for flower from week 1 to week 6
5ml of Cal/Mag per gallon
4ml of FloraMicro per gallon
8ml of FloraBloom per gallon
PH'd to 5.8

Starting on Week 7 I flushed for three weeks with straight water
Chopped her down on day 70. This light the purples come in a bit more.

I'll post some dry bud shots once cured but below is right before chop. When people say "exotic" weed this would most likely be the definition right here. The purples and greens blend so well together and the heavy dusting of trichomes just make it glitter in the light. Enjoy.


----------



## tko2184 (Nov 22, 2020)

LGND said:


> Just finished my second run with her and I feel like I got her dialed in compared to the first run. Below are my notes for anyone that has her and is growing in a similar situation.
> 
> 
> Vegged for two months and topped three times
> ...


Gonna be honest I was afraid what u had wasn’t authentic after seeing your second run I’d say you’re closer 

vegging for two months imo plant doesn’t need it topping barely responses well

as for the purples I didn’t have to go to any extremes to get them

as to the point of pushing the plant to push energy to the top well it does this same as any just faster buds grow fat and quick this is not even dialed
Our set up differs surely so I pay attention when people post with. It’s I have I def feel that I have a different plant than u it out environments are that different 

this plant isn’t Hartley to grow just like cal mag Each branch it throws major tops and that if u don’t even topthe plant only down side I seen honestly is that if begged too long she will go purple on u and if not toppled and transplanted on time she will go purple on u I have purples in wee3-4


----------



## tko2184 (Nov 22, 2020)

This is my second run w her now only ran 5 my first was a feel run just threw in a ten ad fed literally how does it taste 

also if I may add it isto me somewhat tolerant of pm big etc loving what u have going on dialing her in I do feed medium as well if that helps thanks for the notes to compare


----------



## LGND (Nov 25, 2020)

As promised here's a dry bud shot. Enjoy.


----------



## oswizzle (Nov 25, 2020)

looks bomb bro....how strong is the nose and what's she smell like to you


----------



## tko2184 (Nov 25, 2020)

@LGND seems you’re the only one out there growin cut ive paid attention and I think our cuts differ (variables not considered) I’ve pics all through do u have week 4-5 pics please


----------



## iamcolin (Nov 28, 2020)

LGND said:


> Just finished my second run with her and I feel like I got her dialed in compared to the first run. Below are my notes for anyone that has her and is growing in a similar situation.
> 
> 
> Vegged for two months and topped three times
> ...


Beautiful bud and I appreciate you providing the simple formula. I always do a 2 week flush but I think I will try 3 next time and just copy your routine for my next run. Can you tell me where to buy these clones? I'm looking at strainly but not sure who to trust

Thanks


----------



## mistergrafik (Nov 28, 2020)

LGND said:


> As promised here's a dry bud shot. Enjoy.


Looks better than some I've seen on the shelf!


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 29, 2020)

mistergrafik said:


> Looks better than some I've seen on the shelf!


Looks frosty boss good job !


----------



## LGND (Nov 30, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> looks bomb bro....how strong is the nose and what's she smell like to you


Thank you Oswizzle. The best way I can describe it is a slight sweet and cinnamon smell. I feel like it has layers to it so it's hard for me to pinpoint.


----------



## tko2184 (Nov 30, 2020)

Coming along as I was saying a few pics of lumpys fritters have to say fuego fuego fuego just hit week7


----------



## tko2184 (Dec 1, 2020)

There is a s1 fritter being sold as clone that’s really good as well as lumpys and some people aren’t telling people and people are thinking they have the lumpys or are setting out for lumpys and getting the opp just be wary


----------



## smokadepep (Dec 4, 2020)

This cut is a beast. Very vigorous and fast growth and easy to clone. If anything I would definitely trust sourcing this clone from someone like Mainely who has a solid rep.


----------



## tko2184 (Dec 4, 2020)

I don’t know mainly I know this much that fritter from mainly don’t look like lumpy fritter well the one in this chat doesn’t look remotely close look like an s1 or something not like lumpy that’s just me from lumpy pics to the pics in here I don’t see the same thing although different environments etc etc matter I just stopped in forum to compare and I’ve been here since and will be u til harvest


----------



## smokadepep (Dec 4, 2020)

tko2184 said:


> I don’t know mainly I know this much that fritter from mainly don’t look like lumpy fritter well the one in this chat doesn’t look remotely close look like an s1 or something not like lumpy that’s just me from lumpy pics to the pics in here I don’t see the same thing although different environments etc etc matter I just stopped in forum to compare and I’ve been here since and will be u til harvest


And you are??? I mean so much variation can come along from grower and environment but I at least know who mainely is and so does many others. Not quite sure who you are though. I have a lot more faith in a dude that has been holding on to top shelf genetics with a solid rep. Just saying


----------



## tko2184 (Dec 4, 2020)

smokadepep said:


> And you are??? I mean so much variation can come along from grower and environment but I at least know who mainely is and so does many others. Not quite sure who you are though. I have a lot more faith in a dude that has been holding on to top shelf genetics with a solid rep. Just saying


 this is a forum I stated my opinion and I left it at that l! Regardless of what u say I still feel that same way! By the way I am “me” who are you? I stated an opinion as I’m allowed also I said it doesn’t look it to me I didn’t say that whomever this dude who’s coat tail u are pulling didn’t or wasn’t selling the real deal as I’m sure he is I’ve heard nothing but good things about dude! With all that being said I also ref the point that environment can play a major role in the development of buds as well I would know this better than anyone I ran the fritters s1 and lumpys as well bought and paid for both so yea I can say what I want man just as u can I ain’t coming at u in anyway this is the internet man and I don’t be about all the nonsense but please don’t ever come for me everyone knows who the guy is everyone knows capulator everyone knows exotic Mike but like I said if they sit don’t look like it to me im gonna say it I have the lumpy cut and an s1 and to me the pic in here looks more like the s1 not lumpy 

both hella fire I’ve never smoked the lumpys it’s always bought before I harvest smoked the s1 and I honestly like that though I think it’s not as sharp as lumpy

by the way who am I I am the guy growing lumpys cut currently who joint the apple fritter these on it and voiced my option right I have the cut shouldn’t I be able to say something on the thread lol


----------



## tko2184 (Dec 4, 2020)

Would u like to post your pics of the fritters? . I just like comparing bro I ain’t here for the plex drama or none that U keep that change bro. I grow herb love it and doing it, if I see something I speak on it let mainly defend mainly I have buds who shop w him and I had my chance and will as well bro so calm down 

@smokadepep how are you this morning? 
I’m well, drying some (tiki rain) and I’m excited about that!


----------



## smokadepep (Dec 4, 2020)

tko2184 said:


> Would u like to post your pics of the fritters? . I just like comparing bro I ain’t here for the plex drama or none that U keep that change bro. I grow herb love it and doing it, if I see something I speak on it let mainly defend mainly I have buds who shop w him and I had my chance and will as well bro so calm down
> 
> @smokadepep how are you this morning?
> I’m well, drying some (tiki rain) and I’m excited about that!


Your repetitiveness seems a lot more like grandstanding then anything. I honestly don't care what you think you are growing. I came here to state my opinion. And it is pretty simple. Mainely has been around for a while with a solid reputation. You have not. No clue who you are or where you sourced your cut from or whether it is legit itself. Just stating my opinion here.


----------



## tko2184 (Dec 4, 2020)

Oh that’s cool I see where u coming from I’ll stand back then this isn’t a thread for me! If that’s how u take it wasn’t meant in the slighted homie but I def get I’ll let you all rock out in the thread

if I rebuttal something it’s bc I’ve a difference in it from my interaction w the plant that is why I pay close attention and chime in a lot bc I have a lot ofwuestions and honestly to make friends 

if theirs is a form of grandstanding to i or anyone why tf do we even post? I’ll take myself outta here bro and again I apologize to any and everyone


----------



## smokadepep (Dec 4, 2020)

tko2184 said:


> Oh that’s cool I see where u coming from I’ll stand back then this isn’t a thread for me! If that’s how u take it wasn’t meant in the slighted homie but I def get I’ll let you all rock out in the thread
> 
> if I rebuttal something it’s bc I’ve a difference in it from my interaction w the plant that is why I pay close attention and chime in a lot bc I have a lot ofwuestions and honestly to make friends
> 
> if theirs is a form of grandstanding to i or anyone why tf do we even post? I’ll take myself outta here bro and again I apologize to any and everyone


 and you somehow turn it into a pity party for yourself. Very narcissistic


----------



## detgreenthumb (Dec 4, 2020)

I have access to all Lump's stuff as well as the Backpack Boyz. We're exclusive with them here in MI. I also have direct access to the growers if you have any questions


----------



## detgreenthumb (Dec 4, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> is it worth the $1k people are asking on strainly?


It's probably not legit. We work with Lump and the Backpack Boyz for exclusive distribution here in MI. They don't just release it to the open market


----------



## iamcolin (Dec 4, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> It's probably not legit. We work with Lump and the Backpack Boyz for exclusive distribution here in MI. They don't just release it to the open market


Those buds are beautiful. Congrats on your success man, that grow looks top notch. Wish I was still in Michigan to try out your product. Also thanks for the heads up, I was looking at some of those super expensive cuts and thinking I might go for it in a few months after a couple more harvests but maybe I'll hold off.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 4, 2020)

Well, Lump posted on his own IG that he gave cuts out to certain people...im sure someone didnt mind leaking it for a couple stacks and the person who paid top dollar for a cut is gonna wanna recoup their investment by selling off a few cuts.


----------



## BigSco508 (Dec 4, 2020)

Say it isn't so you mean workers have been know to take a few snips out that they shouldn't be.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 4, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> I have access to all Lump's stuff as well as the Backpack Boyz. We're exclusive with them here in MI. I also have direct access to the growers if you have any questionsView attachment 4759664View attachment 4759666View attachment 4759667


How do you like running lump ap frit? I've seen it starting to get hyped everywhere a little over a year ago. Now alot of seed breeders, I mean companies are coming out with apple fritter crosses left and right. Lumpys cut of apple fritter seems to constantitely produce beautiful buds. Is she a cal mag hog? Like lower or higher temps?


----------



## tko2184 (Dec 4, 2020)

no pitty party I’m running cut like talking about it excited I have it so I talk on it first time running her all the way through after running the first tim same cut and getting nowhere w her close to lump so when I seen this cut I spoke my mind and said it don’t look like it to me nothing wrong w that I also insinuated that the s1which is going around a lot is out and being given out as lumpy (happened to me) I don’t know mainly but if u read what I said I didn’t say he wasn’t legit I’d like to leave this there I’m a man ur one u spoke ur peace I spoke mine 
@detgreenthumb i like to drop the temps on her further at night (65) an noticed a pop in purple that came on mid flower do u lower the temps w her for her to pop as well or does she end up that way regardless from ur exp!

I am new to forums on a reg basis

To anyone taking anything I said as grandiose apologize furthest thing from that that being said. I only wine to grow n smoke dank

@Dividedsky I use about 3ml on non feeding days and boosted that to 4ml week3 if that helps u any?


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 4, 2020)

detgreenthumb said:


> I have access to all Lump's stuff as well as the Backpack Boyz. We're exclusive with them here in MI. I also have direct access to the growers if you have any questionsView attachment 4759664


Lumpy's flowers come in glass jars not mylar bags....


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 4, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Lumpy's flowers come in glass jars not mylar bags....View attachment 4759917


Mylar bags for the win. Turns gelato 33 into runtz.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 4, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Mylar bags for the win. Turns gelato 33 into runtz.



Even comes with cookies hologram stickers for that authentic look


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Dec 5, 2020)

Just picked this cut up hopefully will add to this here soon


----------



## LGND (Dec 10, 2020)

Here's some more data for people. I just recently upgrade my lighting from the 1st gen QB 288's 3000k to the QB RSPEC and as a test I switched nutrients from General Hydroponics Flora Series to Jacks 321, and it's in a 5 gallon root pouch compared to my normal 5 gallon square plastic pot. All I have to say is wow! What a difference it has made. The plant is growing completely different and looks more like what you see on IG. The cola looks fuller and no foxtailing like I normally get. I didn't think it was possible but it looks even frostier but we'll see in the final product. I can't say for certain if it was the light upgrade combined with different nutrients and fabric pot or just a light upgrade but I know for sure I'm going to be switching to all fabric pots and jacks321 if this plant turns out fire which it's starting to look like. Below is a picture of it entering week 5 today. If you click the image and zoom in and you can see it turning purple at the tip of the cola which hasn't happened to me at this stage yet. Hope everyone is staying healthy. Enjoy!

*Start of Week 5*


----------



## Dungeongangsta1 (Dec 18, 2020)

i be getting a cutting of Apple Fritter here in a few weeks, ill take a pic once i get her


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 19, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Mylar bags for the win. Turns gelato 33 into runtz.


Hahaha ^


----------



## LGND (Dec 27, 2020)

About 13-17 days left before she's done. Fed with Jacks321 in a 5 gallon fabric pot from veg through flower. Started flushing with straight h20 at the start of week 7. Excited to see the colors I can get out of her this run and if there will be any difference in terps.

*Apple Fritter at day 52










*


----------



## LGND (Jan 3, 2021)

On day 60. Starting to look like I'll take her around day 65. She frosted up very nicely and I believe I finally got the best representation of her. The leaves are all black and frost is running down the fan leaves. Really gorgeous plant.


----------



## iamcolin (Jan 4, 2021)

LGND said:


> On day 60. Starting to look like I'll take her around day 65. She frosted up very nicely and I believe I finally got the best representation of her. The leaves are all black and frost is running down the fan leaves. Really gorgeous plant.


Congrats that looks incredible. I just bought some clones of this from PNWStrainHunter. I've heard good things about him so I'm hoping I can get similar results


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 4, 2021)

LGND said:


> On day 60. Starting to look like I'll take her around day 65. She frosted up very nicely and I believe I finally got the best representation of her. The leaves are all black and frost is running down the fan leaves. Really gorgeous plant.


I'd buy that for dollar !  Anyone remember that shit from in ln living color ?


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 4, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> I'd buy that for dollar !  Anyone remember that shit from in ln living color ?


Robocop Son, robocop.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 4, 2021)

eastcoastled said:


> Robocop Son, robocop.


Ah fuck yeah it was robocop lol


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 4, 2021)

It was the movie I'm gonna get you sucka i was thinking about as well wasn't in living color when dude with all hundo's in his pocket and he's like i'll take 1 ok 1 order ribs no 1 rib . fuck i'm getting old.


----------



## Raquinotj (Jan 9, 2021)

LGND said:


> On day 60. Starting to look like I'll take her around day 65. She frosted up very nicely and I believe I finally got the best representation of her. The leaves are all black and frost is running down the fan leaves. Really gorgeous plant.


Good shit, are you gonna be selling clones of this on Strainly?


----------



## LGND (Jan 9, 2021)

Raquinotj said:


> Good shit, are you gonna be selling clones of this on Strainly?


I am on Strainly and have clone offerings. I won't post publicly what my profile is but if you PM me I can share it.

I cut down on day 63 instead of day 65. Currently drying but below is a picture of a two day dried bud and my god. It's the most gorgeous weed I've ever seen. Growing with Jacks321 in a fabric pot has brought out more frost and terpene's for sure. Smell reeks of sour apple sweetness. I can't wait to sample. I'll post a fully dried bud in a week or so. Below is a recap of this grow for people who are interested.

*Apple Fritter Grow*

Used Jacks321 formula
3.6g's of Part A per gallon
2.4g's of Part B per gallon
1.2g's of Epsom Salt per gallon
PH'd to 6.0

5 Gallon Root Pouch (Brown version)
Fed Jacks321 from Week 1 to Week 7 every other day
On Week 7 I only fed with h20 until harvest which was on week 9/day 63
Grown under 1000w of HLG Rspec's


----------



## Ganjihad (Jan 9, 2021)

Not only did you nail it with the grow, but you have some mad photography skills too. Nice job


----------



## LGND (Jan 9, 2021)

Ganjihad said:


> Not only did you nail it with the grow, but you have some mad photography skills too. Nice job


Thank you! I really appreciate the accolade.


----------



## Raquinotj (Jan 9, 2021)

LGND said:


> I am on Strainly and have clone offerings. I won't post publicly what my profile is but if you PM me I can share it.
> 
> I cut down on day 63 instead of day 65. Currently drying but below is a picture of a two day dried bud and my god. It's the most gorgeous weed I've ever seen. Growing with Jacks321 in a fabric pot has brought out more frost and terpene's for sure. Smell reeks of sour apple sweetness. I can't wait to sample. I'll post a fully dried bud in a week or so. Below is a recap of this grow for people who are interested.
> 
> ...


Fire, sent you that PM.


----------



## Raquinotj (Jan 24, 2021)

Big shout out to @LGND for the Apple Fritter clone. Smoothest transaction and beautiful addition to my Garden.


----------



## BigSco508 (Jan 25, 2021)

Raquinotj said:


> Big shout out to @LGND for the Apple Fritter clone. Smoothest transaction and beautiful addition to my Garden.


Nice fucking set up boss how them Hydra treating yeah their expensive as all hell but clean as fuck looking !


----------



## Raquinotj (Jan 25, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Nice fucking set up boss how them Hydra treating yeah their expensive as all hell but clean as fuck looking !


Thanks bro, Hydra is the ultimate system, they took the RDWC game to the next level, easy to install, easy to clean and super productive. True they’re kind of pricey and I’ve seen talented people here build up some amazing RDWC systems for a fraction but the system is worth every penny.


----------



## dr.panda (Feb 23, 2021)

Apple fritter
Acquired from first class genetics


----------



## dr.panda (Mar 22, 2021)

Apple fritter close to chop


----------



## dr.panda (Mar 25, 2021)

Apple fritter on chop day


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 25, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Apple fritter on chop day
> View attachment 4862449View attachment 4862450View attachment 4862451


Damn dr panda you absolutely are killing man. Such beautiful plants. How long is the apple fritter going?


----------



## Osogreen261 (Mar 25, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Apple fritter on chop day
> View attachment 4862449View attachment 4862450View attachment 4862451


Beautiful 
I'm on day 10 of flower in coco with Apple fritter Cuts from clones on fire 
I'm only hoping I can finish my cuts in coco as nice as yours


----------



## Mulder420 (Mar 26, 2021)

iamcolin said:


> Congrats that looks incredible. I just bought some clones of this from PNWStrainHunter. I've heard good things about him so I'm hoping I can get similar results


How did those turn out for you from PNW?


----------



## LGND (Mar 26, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Apple fritter on chop day
> View attachment 4862449View attachment 4862450View attachment 4862451


Well done! She's a real pleasure to have.


----------



## iamcolin (Mar 28, 2021)

Mulder420 said:


> How did those turn out for you from PNW?


I gave the plant to my buddy and it's doing well, he's cutting a ton of clones for me in the next few days.


----------



## Osogreen261 (Mar 30, 2021)

LGND said:


> I am on Strainly and have clone offerings. I won't post publicly what my profile is but if you PM me I can share it.
> 
> I cut down on day 63 instead of day 65. Currently drying but below is a picture of a two day dried bud and my god. It's the most gorgeous weed I've ever seen. Growing with Jacks321 in a fabric pot has brought out more frost and terpene's for sure. Smell reeks of sour apple sweetness. I can't wait to sample. I'll post a fully dried bud in a week or so. Below is a recap of this grow for people who are interested.
> 
> ...


If you don't mind me asking about how far we're you keeping the r spec from the tops?
An did the fritter keep stretching past day 15.


----------



## LGND (Mar 30, 2021)

Osogreen261 said:


> If you don't mind me asking about how far we're you keeping the r spec from the tops?
> An did the fritter keep stretching past day 15.


I run my boards soft. I have 12 boards in total at 83 watts each. I keep them around 14-16 inches away from the tops. I find that she stretched till the end of week 3.


----------



## Osogreen261 (Mar 30, 2021)

Thank you.
Yes there still stretching on day 15 after 36 dark but not as much as the Bruce banner 3 from seed. They seem to love Nutes an alot of cal mag im running the Scorpion Diablo Hlg 650r an im at 23 inches an there still stretching.
Still learning the new LED vs hps


----------



## dr.panda (Apr 5, 2021)

A fritter nug shoot as she drys. Day 10 of hanging.


----------



## Northeastbudz (Apr 5, 2021)

I got some fritter at 7 weeks and the buds are exploding holy shit


----------



## dr.panda (Apr 5, 2021)

Northeastbudz said:


> I got some fritter at 7 weeks and the buds are exploding holy shit


She definitely swells up nicely


----------



## Northeastbudz (Apr 5, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> She definitely swells up nicely


Deffinetly yields well putting everything else to shame


----------



## Osogreen261 (Apr 11, 2021)

Hoping this resemble others in the first 3 weeks.
In coco 50 % perlite 
Hlg scorpion diablo 
Fun times learning a new strain with a new type of lights these Led mess with my eyes lol


----------



## Osogreen261 (Apr 11, 2021)

Osogreen261 said:


> Hoping this resemble others in the first 3 weeks.
> In coco 50 % perlite
> Hlg scorpion diablo
> Fun times learning a new strain with a new type of lights these Led mess with my eyes lol


Actually I'm on day 27 today that was March 27


----------



## LGND (Apr 12, 2021)

Osogreen261 said:


> Hoping this resemble others in the first 3 weeks.
> In coco 50 % perlite
> Hlg scorpion diablo
> Fun times learning a new strain with a new type of lights these Led mess with my eyes lol


Looking healthy! I ended up buying the glasses HLG sells. $60 is cheap to me to avoid eye strain when I'm older.


----------



## Ganjihad (Apr 12, 2021)

I heard theres an apple strain that actually tastes like apple, I beleive its a sd x c99 cross or something similar.

Anyone grown it, or know who breeds it?


----------



## Osogreen261 (Apr 12, 2021)

Ganjihad said:


> I heard theres an apple strain that actually tastes like apple, I beleive its a sd x c99 cross or something similar.
> 
> Anyone grown it, or know who breeds it?


I can tell u my house smells like apples I'm not sure where fritters went 
This strain almost reminds me of a strawberry caugh I was gifted in 2009 in ventura Beach, the colors texture the sweet smells. 
Anyone use a UV attachment bar To finish Apple Frittersi have the hlg 340 sitting in the box lol.


----------



## dr.panda (Apr 16, 2021)

Decent smoke, ill run her a few times.


----------



## Osogreen261 (Apr 16, 2021)

Looks nice.


----------



## Houstini (Apr 21, 2021)

A cut that was passed on as apple fritter. I threw a small one in the room to see what it looks like. Maybe just shy of 4 weeks. I like what I see so far.


----------



## Osogreen261 (Apr 21, 2021)

Any nanners
On the lowers 
I caught 1 at day 37


----------



## Houstini (Apr 21, 2021)

Osogreen261 said:


> Any nanners
> On the lowers
> I caught 1 at day 37


I have been eying this one like a hawk, so far it’s not throwing early lower balls. I’ll have to see how it finishes out though.


----------



## Siddaseeds (Apr 21, 2021)

Been trying to get a good Apple Fritter make for a year now


----------



## LGND (Apr 23, 2021)

My cut must be legit because godzillaclones stole my photo to sell their clone .


----------



## BigSco508 (Apr 24, 2021)

LGND said:


> My cut must be legit because godzillaclones stole my photo to sell their clone .


Did you say something did they even credit you with the pic ? I would be looking for something in return for use of my photo he should throw you something at the very least !


----------



## LGND (Apr 24, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Did you say something did they even credit you with the pic ? I would be looking for something in return for use of my photo he should throw you something at the very least !


No I didn't bother to contact them and they haven't asked to use it.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Apr 24, 2021)

A friend of mine commented on their IG account about the pic not being theirs and his comment was taken down and he was immediately blocked


----------



## whendiesel (Apr 27, 2021)

Can anyone suggest who to pick up a apple fritter clone from on strainly? I saw that Auntie Jane has one for 55.


----------



## Mulder420 (Apr 27, 2021)

whendiesel said:


> Can anyone suggest who to pick up a apple fritter clone from on strainly? I saw that Auntie Jane has one for 55.


Auntie Jane is on here and trustworthy


----------



## dr.panda (May 7, 2021)

Apple fritter


----------



## TWOMP (May 8, 2021)

Is the Lumpy Fritter cut legit from Purple city Genetics? They had some at the Sanctuary


----------



## UncleFat-Nug (May 14, 2021)

LGND said:


> Had to bring the Apple Fritter down at week 9 but it could have gone to week 10 seems like. Really nice colors and frost coverage. Nugs are hard as a rock as well. I'll post a smoke report in a week or so when the buds are dry along with some shots.


Nice grow. It looks like it could of went to week 11 or 12 . Still lots of almost straight white hairs, I would for sure give it more time next run.


----------



## LGND (May 19, 2021)

Okay just finished up another run of her and now I have her really dialed in along with the rest of my garden. I switched to Jacks 321 and really liked it but the one thing it was lacking was bud size compared to General Hydroponics. I saw that GreenGenes from YouTube used MKP to add more potash and phosphorus for flowering while reducing the Part A and Epsom Salt. I also added real growers recharge but this may not be needed and I'll be testing this out in the future. Below is the improved recipe for flowering using Jacks321 and the final product. Buds are much larger and denser now and I'm 100% satisfied with my product. Sorry for adding the watermark but after having my image stolen with no credit I don't want to risk it again.

*Jacks321 Flower Ratio*
Part A: 2g/gallon
Epson Salt: 2g/gallon
Part B: 2.7g/gallon
MKP: 1.2g/gallon
Recharge: 2g/gallon (once a week)

Notes: 

When using recharge do not PH and add recharge last
When not using recharge ph between 6.0-6.4
I flush with straight h20 for two weeks starting at week 7. This is a personal choice on my part but I get best results with colors this way.


----------



## LGND (May 19, 2021)

UncleFat-Nug said:


> Nice grow. It looks like it could of went to week 11 or 12 . Still lots of almost straight white hairs, I would for sure give it more time next run.


Thanks for compliment! Yes when that was posted it was my first run with her and had to take her early for other reasons. Now that I have my environment and nutrient regimen dialed in she can be taken around day 65. This will of course vary by environments but that's what I've experienced.


----------



## Dreminen169 (May 30, 2021)

It’s on sale for $400 through Neptune right now!








Apple Fritter Lumpy's Cut - King Kong Clones


Strain: Apple Fritter (Lumpys Cut) Lineage: SOUR APPLE X ANIMAL COOKIES Flowering Time: 8-9 weeks Yield: Heavy Terp Profile: Has A Sour gassy with a sweat after note. Apple Fritter, a true hybrid strain, is known for its powerful and relaxing high. Put out by Lumpy’s Flowers, Apple Fritter is a...




kingkongclones.com





Is Lumpy’s Apple fritter really worth $1000? I’m debating on getting it while it’s on sale for $400 but even 400 still seems super steep. Who’s grown out Lumpy’s Apple Fritter?
Is it worth dropping $400 on?
What are the terps like? How many days did it take you in flower?


----------



## Gemtree (May 30, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> It’s on sale for $400 through Neptune right now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's on strainly for 100


----------



## Gemtree (May 30, 2021)

Strainly - Empowering growers


Connect with thousands of members. Find all you need to grow.




www.strainly.io


----------



## Dreminen169 (May 30, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Strainly - Empowering growers
> 
> 
> Connect with thousands of members. Find all you need to grow.
> ...


How do I know if the seller is legit?


----------



## Gemtree (May 30, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> How do I know if the seller is legit?


Auntie janes and people on ig vouch for them. Think you can contact them through ig


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (May 30, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> How do I know if the seller is legit?


How do you know Neptune is legit? The pic they have was stolen from a member on here @LGND


----------



## Dreminen169 (May 30, 2021)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> How do you know Neptune is legit? The pic they have was stolen from a member on here @LGND


Since I’ve done business with Neptune b4, I would give them the benefit of the doubt. I’m not really worried about authenticity shopping through Neptune cuz why would they fuck up there good name for something that they WILL get caught for down the road. But you got a point, You won’t know till you know


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (May 30, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Since I’ve done business with Neptune b4, I would give them the benefit of the doubt. I’m not really worried about authenticity shopping through Neptune cuz why would they fuck up there good name for something that they WILL get caught for down the road. But you got a point, You won’t know till you know


I've done business with Neptune too.. Back when they first "tried" selling clones, few years back.. took 4 months to receive 2 dead clones, then another 2 months to receive 1 dead clone and 1 barely living clone that died the next day. Couldn't get a refund, was only offered store credit after multiple phone calls.. Canna clones isn't some dude growing out gear from a closet, he does a ton of clones, it would be retarded for someone to sell something that isn't legit when they're selling 1000's of clones. If you want a guarantee of buying a clone I'd buy it off the guy who actually took the picture @LGND


----------



## Dreminen169 (May 30, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Auntie janes and people on ig vouch for them. Think you can contact them through ig


Yeah, $100 on strainly sounds way better than $400 from Neptune


----------



## Dreminen169 (May 30, 2021)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> I've done business with Neptune too.. Back when they first "tried" selling clones, few years back.. took 4 months to receive 2 dead clones, then another 2 months to receive 1 dead clone and 1 barely living clone that died the next day. Couldn't get a refund, was only offered store credit after multiple phone calls.. Canna clones isn't some dude growing out gear from a closet, he does a ton of clones, it would be retarded for someone to sell something that isn't legit when they're selling 1000's of clones. If you want a guarantee of buying a clone I'd buy it off the guy who actually took the picture @LGND


Does he have a site or just his pm’s?


----------



## Gemtree (May 30, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Yeah, $100 on strainly sounds way better than $400 from Neptune


Yeah I've been wanting to grab one but I just got an ice cream cake and mac1 so running out of space lol


----------



## Dreminen169 (May 30, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Yeah I've been wanting to grab one but I just got an ice cream cake and mac1 so running out of space lol


Yea both of those are on my list as well. CAP intended the MAC1 to be passed around & not sold right?


----------



## Gemtree (May 30, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Yea both of those are on my list as well. CAP intended the MAC1 to be passed around & not sold right?


Yeah my homie hooked me up so I'm stoked about having it now. I have seen some on strainly saying they will donate the money though


----------



## Dreminen169 (May 30, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Yeah my homie hooked me up so I'm stoked about having it now. I have seen some on strainly saying they will donate the money though


It’s upsetting that I just saw it up on Neptune. You think CAP would say something to a huge seedbank like them profiting off his work


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (May 30, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Does he have a site or just his pm’s?


He does have a site actually and he sells on strainly too, I forget the name of his site I think it’s called legend farms or something like that, I’d imagine he’ll get the notification from his tag and reply


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (May 30, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Does he have a site or just his pm’s?











Apple Fritter (Lumpy's Cut) Clone - Legend Farm


Description From Lumpy's flowers this is his personal cut that he created in 2014 in his garage. A gorgeous specimen of cannabis. When grow in optimal conditions she will reward you with black leaves with resin dripped buds upon finish. There's a reason she's their best seller out in CA...




legend.farm


----------



## Modern Selections (May 31, 2021)

Just about to take a tray of Fritter clones. Excellent smoke!


----------



## LGND (May 31, 2021)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Apple Fritter (Lumpy's Cut) Clone - Legend Farm
> 
> 
> Description From Lumpy's flowers this is his personal cut that he created in 2014 in his garage. A gorgeous specimen of cannabis. When grow in optimal conditions she will reward you with black leaves with resin dripped buds upon finish. There's a reason she's their best seller out in CA...
> ...


Thanks for linking the site Upstate. If anyone has any questions feel free to reach out to me.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jun 14, 2021)

Gemtree said:


> Auntie janes and people on ig vouch for them. Think you can contact them through ig


Well I’m pretty sure my money is long gone… who is auntie Jane’s? I’m gonna tell her she’s vouching for a fraud. I’ve been patiently waiting since end of May. I’m pretty sure he is just giving me the run around so I can’t stop the charge. & now I haven’t even been able to get a hold of him since Friday.


----------



## hilltopblazer (Jun 14, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Well I’m pretty sure my money is long gone… who is auntie Jane’s? I’m gonna tell her she’s vouching for a fraud. I’ve been patiently waiting since end of May. I’m pretty sure he is just giving me the run around so I can’t stop the charge. & now I haven’t even been able to get a hold of him since Friday.



maybe take in mind on his site it says they won't be ready until June 21st (we know that is a flexible date), did you notice that when you ordered? Hope to clarify and ease your mind a bit.


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Jun 14, 2021)

hilltopblazer said:


> maybe take in mind on his site it says they won't be ready until June 21st (we know that is a flexible date), did you notice that when you ordered? Hope to clarify and ease your mind a bit.


 @Dreminen169 is not referring to Legend Farm. His issue is with Canna Clones on Strainly.


----------



## SuperNice (Jun 14, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Well I’m pretty sure my money is long gone… who is auntie Jane’s? I’m gonna tell her she’s vouching for a fraud. I’ve been patiently waiting since end of May. I’m pretty sure he is just giving me the run around so I can’t stop the charge. & now I haven’t even been able to get a hold of him since Friday.


I’m pretty sure I saw Auntie Janes do the complete opposite and say the canna clones on strainly were frauds and not the real canna clones.


----------



## SuperNice (Jun 14, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Well I’m pretty sure my money is long gone… who is auntie Jane’s? I’m gonna tell her she’s vouching for a fraud. I’ve been patiently waiting since end of May. I’m pretty sure he is just giving me the run around so I can’t stop the charge. & now I haven’t even been able to get a hold of him since Friday.








STRAINLY


I don’t even know who atg is. Dookie farms is the only one I ever considered when it comes to clones. He is the only one who has been around for a while and expands his offerings slowly. Alwsys heard about clean cuts, and never anything bad. I’m in the flower business, so cuts don’t really...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jun 14, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Well I’m pretty sure my money is long gone… who is auntie Jane’s? I’m gonna tell her she’s vouching for a fraud. I’ve been patiently waiting since end of May. I’m pretty sure he is just giving me the run around so I can’t stop the charge. & now I haven’t even been able to get a hold of him since Friday.


A friend of mine also bought from Canna, he was unresponsive at times but he did get the clone as promised, I think it may have taken him over a week to get him to send it, Canna sells lots of clones he could just be overwhelmed. I don't think he'll screw ya but I wouldn't doubt that hes putting you on the back burner, maybe he had to root it.. I just bought a clone from another seller that's been recommended lately several comments ago too and it took him like 2 weeks to send it, he would only respond after several emails over the course of several days, there were several excuses given, then I received a barely rooted clone that died.. I've bought from him in the past and I know he'll resend, but these guys gotta get better at communication and especially better and sending fully rooted hardy and healthy clones. I even bought one from Neptune a few weeks ago that almost died, I actually thought it was a goner and kept the dome on it and it came back to life somehow.. These guys are taking small weak cuttings and the moment a root pops out of the cube they mail it, that's the problem..


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jun 14, 2021)

It’s because of people like this that Instagram hates on us cannabis folks & blacklists us. I’m gonna have to report his ass to IG so no one else gets ripped off. I’m gonna give it a few more days until I really start slandering


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jun 14, 2021)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> A friend of mine also bought from Canna, he was unresponsive at times but he did get the clone as promised, I think it may have taken him over a week to get him to send it, Canna sells lots of clones he could just be overwhelmed. I don't think he'll screw ya but I wouldn't doubt that hes putting you on the back burner, maybe he had to root it.. I just bought a clone from another seller that's been recommended lately several comments ago too and it took him like 2 weeks to send it, he would only respond after several emails over the course of several days, there were several excuses given, then I received a barely rooted clone that died.. I've bought from him in the past and I know he'll resend, but these guys gotta get better at communication and especially better and sending fully rooted hardy and healthy clones. I even bought one from Neptune a few weeks ago that almost died, I actually thought it was a goner and kept the dome on it and it came back to life somehow.. These guys are taking small weak cuttings and the moment a root pops out of the cube they mail it, that's the problem..


That makes me fell a bit better, but he already gave me the “had to root” almost 2 weeks ago. He was originally supposed to send it beginning of June, then “it had to root” so he was gonna send them last Monday. Then when it wasn’t sent last Monday he said “it finally rooted, but it’ll sit on the weekend so I said no worries send it out on Monday (today). I’ve been super respectful & patient (haven’t been blowing up his txts or anything)”.) I sent him a reminder this weekend & this morning but I’ve been ghosted since Wednesday & have not heard from dude.

I’ll give it a couple more days but damn. even if this does end up working out probably won’t be going through him again. That’s just bad business especially if you do this for a living like him.


----------



## Mulder420 (Jun 14, 2021)

SuperNice said:


> STRAINLY
> 
> 
> I don’t even know who atg is. Dookie farms is the only one I ever considered when it comes to clones. He is the only one who has been around for a while and expands his offerings slowly. Alwsys heard about clean cuts, and never anything bad. I’m in the flower business, so cuts don’t really...
> ...


That canna Clone was a fraud and was taken off the site


----------



## SuperNice (Jun 14, 2021)

Mulder420 said:


> That canna Clone was a fraud and was taken off the site


My mistake then


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jun 14, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> That makes me fell a bit better, but he already gave me the “had to root” almost 2 weeks ago. He was originally supposed to send it beginning of June, then “it had to root” so he was gonna send them last Monday. Then when it wasn’t sent last Monday he said “it finally rooted, but it’ll sit on the weekend so I said no worries send it out on Monday (today). I’ve been super respectful & patient (haven’t been blowing up his txts or anything)”.) I sent him a reminder this weekend & this morning but I’ve been ghosted since Wednesday & have not heard from dude.
> 
> I’ll give it a couple more days but damn. even if this does end up working out probably won’t be going through him again. That’s just bad business especially if you do this for a living like him.


Yeah idk when he Initially started rooting it but me personally I won’t send anything until it’s rooted for a good 3 weeks from cutting off the mom.. I think you’ll be ok I just think he sucks at getting back to ppl. And he probably didn’t send it that’s why he didn’t text ya back.. I usually text people and tell them that I expect it probably didn’t get mailed out and that’s fine but to just let me know when I can expect it so that I’m available to receive it and quarantine it immediately, I don’t want it sitting on my front porch for 2 days.. usually I’ll get a response after that.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jun 15, 2021)

Well I got an update from him today saying they’re going out today… we shall c.


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jun 16, 2021)

Dude came threw big time. He sent an extra 2 of each for the extra long wait When I opened the box I got a strong hint of ice cream This dude seems super legit & will be ordering from him again once I flower them out & verify dankness


----------



## Dreminen169 (Jun 16, 2021)

SuperNice said:


> My mistake then


Simply untrue. He’s still on strainly. Maybe you’re thinking of a different canna clones? Maybe one that’s trying to copy him?


Mulder420 said:


> That canna Clone was a fraud and was taken off the site


----------



## Mulder420 (Jun 16, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Simply untrue. He’s still on strainly. Maybe you’re thinking of a different canna clones? Maybe one that’s trying to copy him?


There was a fake canna clone selling 40$ fake clones pretending to be the real canna clone before the real one hopped on the site


----------



## Harambe6053 (Jun 22, 2021)

I just started growing apple fritter lympy cut


----------



## canope (Jun 22, 2021)

anyone can sell a cut to a fellow canadian? I can trade one of my cuts of other giid stuff


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jun 23, 2021)

canope said:


> anyone can sell a cut to a fellow canadian? I can trade one of my cuts of other giid stuff


Whacha got?


----------



## Dreminen169 (Aug 9, 2021)

Do you guys find that it is spindly and super heat sensitive? Mine is stressed the fuck out & has purple stems, so I just transplanted & threw in a better environment. Hope that does the trick


----------



## jcdws602 (Aug 9, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Do you guys find that it is spindly and super heat sensitive? Mine is stressed the fuck out & has purple stems, so I just transplanted & threw in a better environment. Hope that does the trickView attachment 4961693





Dreminen169 said:


> Do you guys find that it is spindly and super heat sensitive? Mine is stressed the fuck out & has purple stems, so I just transplanted & threw in a better environment. Hope that does the trickView attachment 4961693


Not so much but I haven't had her in a hot environment so that could be why yours is having issues. She's been very vigorous and throws a lot of tops.


----------



## hilltopblazer (Aug 9, 2021)

Dreminen169 said:


> Do you guys find that it is spindly and super heat sensitive? Mine is stressed the fuck out & has purple stems, so I just transplanted & threw in a better environment. Hope that does the trickView attachment 4961693









Interesting, the cut I scored from PBx is more on the squatty end and stacking up outside nice and early too. Just what I'm seeing vs. what you are experiencing.


----------



## DutchMisterx (Aug 16, 2021)

I got some apple fritter as well

cant wait to flower it out!


----------



## Flinttownbrown (Sep 23, 2021)

My apple fritter at day 22


----------



## Flinttownbrown (Sep 24, 2021)

dr.panda said:


> Apple fritter
> Acquired from first class genetics
> View attachment 4834990





dr.panda said:


> Apple fritter
> Acquired from first class genetics
> View attachment 4834990


Looking exactly like mine and mines at day 22


----------



## Flinttownbrown (Sep 24, 2021)

From light leàk mine threw some naners but I'm fine with that I can grow some from seed after it's finished can't complain one bit


----------



## Ninadaisy (Sep 25, 2021)

I must’ve got a fake one from horror a few months ago . It’s weird because it smells and tastes like Lumpys but no purple whatsoever and tons of dark orange hairs. Lame cut


----------



## Flinttownbrown (Sep 25, 2021)

Ninadaisy said:


> I must’ve got a fake one from horror a few months ago . It’s weird because it smells and tastes like Lumpys but no purple whatsoever and tons of dark orange hairs. Lame cut


Pics ? And I'll be able to run from seed after this run from self pollinating due to my error


----------



## Flinttownbrown (Sep 28, 2021)

That's where it's at so far


----------



## DutchMisterx (Oct 10, 2021)

\




Had to harvest early because of budrot. cut the down at 8 weeks of 12/12 They vould have went 1 or maybe 2 weeks longer.


----------



## Big bud J (Oct 15, 2021)

How many plants did you have there? What size tent and light set up?


----------



## DutchMisterx (Oct 31, 2021)

5 plants 4x8 + 2 lumatek zeus pro

I also have 4x8 with 2 geekbeast pro. those started in week 8 right now.
Also Apple Fritter


----------



## Dbden420 (Dec 16, 2021)

took cuttings last Friday


----------



## Flinttownbrown (Dec 16, 2021)

This is how mine turned out


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 17, 2021)

Anyone wash fritter? How does she do?


----------



## Northeastbudz (Dec 17, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> Anyone wash fritter? How does she do?


Was my lowest yield out of 4 strains just trim and popcorn though


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 17, 2021)

Northeastbudz said:


> Was my lowest yield out of 4 strains just trim and popcorn though


Thanks good to know. How was the flavor?


----------



## Flinttownbrown (Dec 18, 2021)

Northeastbudz said:


> Was my lowest yield out of 4 strains just trim and popcorn though


My apple fritter yeilded great


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 18, 2021)

7 Weeks in. She is a very vigorous strain and by the looks of it she is going to be a decent yielder.


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 18, 2021)

jcdws602 said:


> 7 Weeks in. She is a very vigorous strain and by the looks of it she is going to be a decent yielder.


Nice job on the scrog


----------



## SuperNice (Dec 18, 2021)

jcdws602 said:


> 7 Weeks in. She is a very vigorous strain and by the looks of it she is going to be a decent yielder.


What’s the size of that canopy? Killing it!


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 18, 2021)

SuperNice said:


> What’s the size of that canopy? Killing it!


7 feet x 4 1/2 feet.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Dec 19, 2021)

jcdws602 said:


> 7 feet x 4 1/2 feet.


What's the veg time on that?


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 19, 2021)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> What's the veg time on that?


About 3 months give or take.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 19, 2021)

jcdws602 said:


> 7 feet x 4 1/2 feet.


Nice job! Everyone's apple fritters on the previous page looks great. I just recently acquired a cut of apple fritter and wanted to ask you, how she runs? Is the fritter a hungry plant? Does heavy feeding bring the best results or does the fritter like being fed lightly?

I'm thinking if I make some crosses in the future the apple fritter would be great to work with and bring out some excellent terps, seen some breeders already using it and getting great results. . This was probably answered but, how many days does she run in flower? Here's some apple fritter I just had-


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 19, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice job! Everyone's apple fritters on the previous page looks great. I just recently acquired a cut of apple fritter and wanted to ask you, how she runs? Is the fritter a hungry plant? Does heavy feeding bring the best results or does the fritter like being fed lightly?
> 
> I'm thinking if I make some crosses in the future the apple fritter would be great to work with and bring out some excellent terps, seen some breeders already using it and getting great results. . This was probably answered but, how many days does she run in flower? Here's some apple fritter I just had-
> View attachment 5049671View attachment 5049673


Its my first run with her but in veg i hit her with about 600ppm and slowly increased and in flower so far I pushed her to 1200ppm but in all honesty I could of gone a little lighter. Im running Jacks Ro fromula along with some magnesium sulfate. Temps 80 degrees f 70% humidity. I run 7 kingbrites with lm301h diodes. Super easy plant to grow.


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 20, 2021)

jcdws602 said:


> Its my first run with her but in veg i hit her with about 600ppm and slowly increased and in flower so far I pushed her to 1200ppm but in all honesty I could of gone a little lighter. Im running Jacks Ro fromula along with some magnesium sulfate. Temps 80 degrees f 70% humidity. I run 7 kingbrites with lm301h diodes. Super easy plant to grow.


Nice ya I tend to feed on the light side, never really hit 1500 ppms. I'm running 6 of the gc roi-e720w leds. I run a sealed room with a 2 ton mini, co2 and dehu. I just switched over from HID to led so I'm guessing I'm going to not have to crank my minisplit that much at all.


----------



## DutchMisterx (Dec 27, 2021)

i have done 5 runs with apple fritter. i got the results feeding heave. EC 2.7 at the max on coco with floraflex


----------



## freewillfam (Jan 11, 2022)

DutchMisterx said:


> i have done 5 runs with apple fritter. i got the results feeding heave. EC 2.7 at the max on coco with floraflex View attachment 5054918
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054919
> ...


Beautiful. How many days did you run her?


----------



## LGND (Jan 11, 2022)

I personally take her at day 65. I just finished running her in a 3 gallon pot of coco as a test and she yielded a bit over 4oz.


----------



## NapalmD (Jan 17, 2022)

Just finished her up 2 weeks ago. She's decent smoke. I feel bad for guys who paid $500+ for her though. I'll give her a couple more runs to decide if she stays. Took her 70 days although she looks ready at 63 but the extra time seals the deal. Decent yield with rock hard buds





￼￼￼￼￼

￼￼￼


----------



## idlewilder (Jan 17, 2022)

How’s the potency on this cut?


----------



## Dbden420 (Jan 17, 2022)

30%+ thc


----------



## HBZ farms (Jan 22, 2022)

I just picked up a pack of apple fritter from premium seed market..Rolling the dice on this one


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 25, 2022)

NapalmD said:


> Just finished her up 2 weeks ago. She's decent smoke. I feel bad for guys who paid $500+ for her though. I'll give her a couple more runs to decide if she stays. Took her 70 days although she looks ready at 63 but the extra time seals the deal. Decent yield with rock hard buds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ya I got my Lumpys cut for free, not sure she's a cut that worth big buck. Its a great strain I am getting baked apple pie terps from her 


HBZ farms said:


> I just picked up a pack of apple fritter from premium seed market..Rolling the dice on this one


Are the seeds S1's? Lumpys apple Fritter is the only real deal, he worked this strain since like 2013.


----------



## HBZ farms (Jan 26, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I got my Lumpys cut for free, not sure she's a cut that worth big buck. Its a great strain I am getting baked apple pie terps from her
> 
> Are the seeds S1's? Lumpys apple Fritter is the only real deal, he worked this strain since like 2013.


I don't really know..Ppl claim they are the real deal.. Premium seed market has good reviews..I wouldn't know the real deal from the fake so personally ide never know..As long as it works out for me and one pheno fits the description and was worth growing it's real enough for me


----------



## sunni (Jan 26, 2022)

Premium Seed market is good peeps, they work with us on sponsorship but mostly, the owner is a very easy to communicate with person, send them an email theyll respond


----------



## HBZ farms (Jan 26, 2022)

I just ordered half the strains they offer...I'll eventually try em all..Was pretty happy to pick up SLH...Got the blue dream because I need a male..Been running BD for a good while from GOG. I'm ready to put it to seed for awhile..Maybe come across a nice female to throw in chuck tent with the BD I already keep


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 29, 2022)

First run done. I think I did alright but could be better. She foxtailed on me because I ran out of vertical space. Definitely keeping her around for a while. FYI this is the cut I got from @LGND


----------



## Devils34 (Jan 29, 2022)

Never smoked Apple Fritter, I ordered a 1/2 ounce of it along with a half of Hawaiian Punch and a half of Sage N Sour.....havent tried any of those strains, but an ounce and a half for $280 delivered to my door was too hard to pass up.


----------



## Ottos_Jacket (Feb 21, 2022)

I've got two fritters from seed from premium seed market, at about day 16 flower. They're doing really well so far. I can't wait to see how they turn out! How far into flower do the leaves get really dark?


----------



## hashpuppy (Feb 26, 2022)

Long time lurker here, just never post. This is the cut I picked up from Dookie a couple of months ago. First run with her after getting out of quarantine since I received her. 2 plants in a 2x4 using my old Tasty LED. This is middle of week 5. Purple is just starting to appear on the leaves. I vegged for 7 days in the system, then flipped and scrogged. The nose on this is addicting and delicious.

@LGND Thank you for starting this thread, it has been invaluable. I would love to see pics from each week of flowering if you have. I have been using the pics on here to compare, mostly the ones from page 5.

They are being fed at 750 ppm on the .5 scale, I had it up to 900 and got some nute burn when the ppm drifted up, so I backed it down. PH is pretty consistent at 5.8 I am running a diy aeroponic/nft hybrid system. I also started having pistils turning after 4 weeks, no herming though. I do not know what is causing this issue but may be stress from overfeeding. I am looking forward to getting her dialed in for my setup.

Thoughts?


----------



## Ottos_Jacket (Feb 26, 2022)

Ottos_Jacket said:


> I've got two fritters from seed from premium seed market, at about day 16 flower. They're doing really well so far. I can't wait to see how they turn out! How far into flower do the leaves get really dark?


 Day 21

21 days into flower


http://imgur.com/a/NEE1Cu8


----------



## LGND (Mar 12, 2022)

hashpuppy said:


> Long time lurker here, just never post. This is the cut I picked up from Dookie a couple of months ago. First run with her after getting out of quarantine since I received her. 2 plants in a 2x4 using my old Tasty LED. This is middle of week 5. Purple is just starting to appear on the leaves. I vegged for 7 days in the system, then flipped and scrogged. The nose on this is addicting and delicious.
> 
> @LGND Thank you for starting this thread, it has been invaluable. I would love to see pics from each week of flowering if you have. I have been using the pics on here to compare, mostly the ones from page 5.
> 
> ...


Looks like you're doing a fine job honestly. You'll get some quality out of her for sure. From my experience she can feed pretty heavy. When I had her in a 3 gallon pot of coco her leaves would start turning around week 5. For me to get a nice coloration in the buds and the leaves I flush at week 7.

I don't have photos through various flower stages but here she is at the start of week 8.


----------



## Devils34 (Mar 12, 2022)

LGND said:


> Looks like you're doing a fine job honestly. You'll get some quality out of her for sure. From my experience she can feed pretty heavy. When I had her in a 3 gallon pot of coco her leaves would start turning around week 5. For me to get a nice coloration in the buds and the leaves I flush at week 7.
> 
> I don't have photos through various flower stages but here she is at the start of week 8.


Ive never smoked Apple Fritter, bur THAT plant looks AMAZING!


----------



## Ottos_Jacket (Mar 29, 2022)

Here are my fritters (from seed) at 7 weeks. Looks like I'll be harvesting in two weeks.



http://imgur.com/a/T3fOd4j




http://imgur.com/a/Qk2jYsK


----------



## Jcue81 (May 12, 2022)

sample nug of the Fritter from my first run with her.


----------



## true_remedyz (May 12, 2022)

All Fritter.


----------



## crisnpropa (Aug 23, 2022)

Hi everyone. Does this look like apple fritter?
I was sent a cut by someone claiming its lumpy apple fritter.


----------



## Flinttownbrown (Aug 23, 2022)

crisnpropa said:


> Hi everyone. Does rb
> 
> View attachment 5186201View attachment 5186203


How much nitrogen in flower and at what point do you drop nitrogen I have been dropping it after strech and they definitely look like they could use it maybe till like week 5 ish


----------



## crisnpropa (Aug 23, 2022)

Flinttownbrown said:


> How much nitrogen in flower and at what point do you drop nitrogen I have been dropping it after strech and they definitely look like they could use it maybe till like week 5 ish


I'm at week 5ish or 6. Using Mills nutes at the higher feed rate of to 22 ml per gallon of base a+b.


----------



## crisnpropa (Aug 23, 2022)

My post above was incomplete:
I'm wondering if the photos i posted look like a legit apple fritter expression. I was sold and told that its lumpy cut and i am skeptical.


----------



## Flinttownbrown (Aug 23, 2022)

crisnpropa said:


> My post above was incomplete:
> I'm wondering if the photos i posted look like a legit apple fritter expression. I was sold and told that its lumpy cut.


Not to me as I run lunpys cut and mines not as leafy if that's the right way to say it but it might be too early to tell


----------



## crisnpropa (Aug 23, 2022)

Flinttownbrown said:


> Not to me as I run lunpys cut and mines not as leafy if that's the right way to say it but it might be too early to tell


Besides the leafiness, is there anything that you can observe that tells you it's not Apple fritter?
Color wise there is no purple, not sure if the lumpy cut is supposed to have purple expression. Thanks.


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 23, 2022)

crisnpropa said:


> Hi everyone. Does this look like apple fritter?
> I was sent a cut by someone claiming its lumpy apple fritter.
> 
> View attachment 5186201View attachment 5186203


HpLvd


----------



## Flinttownbrown (Aug 23, 2022)

crisnpropa said:


> Besides the leafiness, is there anything that you can observe that tells you it's not Apple fritter?
> Color wise there is no purple, not sure if the lumpy cut is supposed to have purple expression. Thanks.


Mine had purple cause I was bringing in cold air from outside on the last flower run of it


----------



## Flinttownbrown (Aug 23, 2022)

crisnpropa said:


> Besides the leafiness, is there anything that you can observe that tells you it's not Apple fritter?
> Color wise there is no purple, not sure if the lumpy cut is supposed to have purple expression. Thanks.


. The fritter I have don't make many leaves out of the buds


----------



## crisnpropa (Aug 23, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> HpLvd


Do you see symptoms of HpLvd in those photos?
How can you tell?


----------



## LGND (Oct 30, 2022)

Been over two years now and still running her. One of my best yielders in the garden.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Oct 30, 2022)

LGND said:


> Been over two years now and still running her. One of my best yielders in the garden.


Yours looks so good and mine looked just so-so lol. Maybe I should give it a try again idk..


----------



## jcdws602 (Oct 30, 2022)

Mines came out very similar, was very hardy, and great yields. Definitely recommend if you like those apple terps.


----------



## Hydro Hippie (Oct 30, 2022)

Here's mine start of week 8 from the flip. It's been super enjoyable to grow.


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 31, 2022)

Mine also came out similar but not quite as nice as legends, it's definitely enjoyable to grow as it's easy to grow with a good yield and nice bag appeal.


----------



## Spindle818 (Oct 31, 2022)

It’s definitely a beautiful plant, but do you guys actually like the smoke from it? It came off kinda bland to me


----------



## Hydro Hippie (Oct 31, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> It’s definitely a beautiful plant, but do you guys actually like the smoke from it? It came off kinda bland to me


This is my first time growing apple fritter. I hope I like the smoke. It's been such a great plant to grow and the smell is off the charts. Next grow I'm planning to fill the entire 5x5 tent with clones from this grow.


----------



## LGND (Nov 1, 2022)

Spindle818 said:


> It’s definitely a beautiful plant, but do you guys actually like the smoke from it? It came off kinda bland to me


I personally like it and so do my friends. For me the high is relaxing and is nice with stretching and massaging. I have limited space in my garden and I will always run at least one apple fritter each cycle. I've bred with her twice now and the offspring are good. I look forward to reversing her and hitting some other clones that need some vigor added in.


----------



## LGND (Nov 1, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Yours looks so good and mine looked just so-so lol. Maybe I should give it a try again idk..


Lol maybe try just one clone of her to see how she does so you don't waste too much space.


----------

